# Cheque bounced



## IK5 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello mates,

I was living in a sharing apartment on SZR and gave a AED6,500 deposit. The landlord has given me postdated cheque at the time i was leaving his apartment (2 weeks back). yesterday, when i went to bank to cash it then it was bounced because that account was closed. Landlord is not picking my call now, once he picked and said do whatever you want to do. 

Should i launch a police complaint? if yes then would police question me that y i was living in sharing apartment, considering that its illegal in Dubai?

Please advise me.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Sometimes trying to cut corners ends up costing you more in the end. Play the game and you might get played. 

Sorry to hear this happened but not sure if it's really worth the head aches....


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

IK5 said:


> Hello mates,
> 
> I was living in a sharing apartment on SZR and gave a AED6,500 deposit. The landlord has given me postdated cheque at the time i was leaving his apartment (2 weeks back). yesterday, when i went to bank to cash it then it was bounced because that account was closed. Landlord is not picking my call now, once he picked and said do whatever you want to do.
> 
> ...


I think you should. It is owed to you.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

IK5 said:


> Hello mates,
> 
> I was living in a sharing apartment on SZR and gave a AED6,500 deposit. The landlord has given me postdated cheque at the time i was leaving his apartment (2 weeks back). yesterday, when i went to bank to cash it then it was bounced because that account was closed. Landlord is not picking my call now, once he picked and said do whatever you want to do.
> 
> ...


Was your name on the rent agreement ? Is the landlord Emirati ?


----------



## IK5 (Oct 29, 2011)

rsinner said:


> Was your name on the rent agreement ? Is the landlord Emirati ?


Since the apartment was shared, so no formal agreement. i just have a receipt of the deposit & rent and a cheque, which is bounced now.

He is an Indian.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Give us his name and number and some of us will go and 'talk' some sense into him. It sucks that you do not have a contract and that you also participated in something that is illegal in the UAE. I did not know that sharing an apartment with others was against the law. Surely one of the other gents that you shared the apartment with had a contract with the landlord so maybe he can pursue this on your behalf. 

If not, then I would launch a smear campaign against the landlord. I mean he owns the apartment so the unit is not going anywhere. I would write a letter to the landlord and stick it to the door of the apartment until he gets back to you. Of course if the unit is rented, the new tenant will see the letter and also complain to the landlord as well. You can also stick the letter in the elevators, the gym, the other common areas. Be civil in the letter and don't outright name him a thief, but allow the reader to come to that conclusion. Good Luck.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Also, a bounced check is a bounced check, right? Would it matter what the check was for?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> Also, a bounced check is a bounced check, right? Would it matter what the check was for?


It does not matter even if the account is cancelled you can put that guy in jail provided that it is not a staled cheque. 

However, if the date of the cheque written has passed 6 months it becomes staled and then you can kiss your money good bye.


----------



## IK5 (Oct 29, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> Give us his name and number and some of us will go and 'talk' some sense into him. It sucks that you do not have a contract and that you also participated in something that is illegal in the UAE. I did not know that sharing an apartment with others was against the law. Surely one of the other gents that you shared the apartment with had a contract with the landlord so maybe he can pursue this on your behalf.
> 
> If not, then I would launch a smear campaign against the landlord. I mean he owns the apartment so the unit is not going anywhere. I would write a letter to the landlord and stick it to the door of the apartment until he gets back to you. Of course if the unit is rented, the new tenant will see the letter and also complain to the landlord as well. You can also stick the letter in the elevators, the gym, the other common areas. Be civil in the letter and don't outright name him a thief, but allow the reader to come to that conclusion. Good Luck.


And you know, i recently got to know that he has cheated not only with me but a Britisher, a south African and a Jordanian man whom at least i know. 
Landlord does every thing to digest the deposit


----------



## IK5 (Oct 29, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> Also, a bounced check is a bounced check, right? Would it matter what the check was for?


Well, i just launched the complaint to police station. lets see how the outcome would be...


----------



## IK5 (Oct 29, 2011)

Canuck_Sens said:


> It does not matter even if the account is cancelled you can put that guy in jail provided that it is not a staled cheque.
> 
> However, if the date of the cheque written has passed 6 months it becomes staled and then you can kiss your money good bye.


No the cheque is not staled. he has given me on 25th march 2012, dated 1st of April 2012.

Actually, i think he has some local sponsor's support otherwise he could dare to do this. 

I even called him yesterday when bank told me that cheque is bounced. Even then , he didnt pay any heed.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

i talked to someone in my office. You have done the right thing by complaining to the police. 
As far as sharing of apartment goes, it is frowned upon but will not get you in jail. If you do share the apartment, the landlord has the option to terminate the contract. Also, the Dubai municipality had been trying to stop villa sharing, but i have not heard any stories about apartment sharing.
However, bouncing of cheques is another matter and strictly illegal.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If he issued a check, without reason of why it was issued, it bounced. It is a criminal offense to bounce a check. 

If he does have a local friend he think will back him up.... probly not going to think that much longer. Locals are a fickle bunch and even a half local with a passport, isnt 'really' a local  If is the case about thinking he has wasta to do this, that indian guy is about to learn a good lesson. 

 Sometimes the laws DO work in somes favor. I hope he gets thrown in jail! People who are doing this, really do tarnish this place even more so and Dubai really needs to work on trying to get people to cheat and lie and steal less here, rather then try to cover it up. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## IK5 (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the support 

You know i am nervous after launching the complaint because i am new to Dubai and always had away from litigation matter.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

be strong, follow up with the cops, get this guy in jail, he needs to be thought a lesson.


----------



## Pirelli (May 4, 2012)

indoMLA said:


> Also, a bounced check is a bounced check, right? Would it matter what the check was for?


You can if you want , but police tend to prefer to arbitrate


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

He dated the cheque 1st April? At least he had a sense of humour!


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Sharondavis said:


> ok then


Did you used to swim a lot?


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Sharondavis said:


> ok then


Does that help you reach your required number of posts to pm and the like? Lol


----------



## IK5 (Oct 29, 2011)

Pink Fairie said:


> Does that help you reach your required number of posts to pm and the like? Lol


Friends, as you know the cheque was bounced and i launched a police complaint. About 3 weeks back i helped police to catch the wanted man, police caught him and released him on the guarantee of some one. Now, police told me that case is in Dubai court and if i have to do any follow up then i should go to Dubai courts.

I am anxious and my apprehension is this that will i get my money back?


----------



## IK5 (Oct 29, 2011)

Friends, as you know the cheque was bounced and i launched a police complaint. About 3 weeks back i helped police to catch the wanted man, police caught him and released him on the guarantee of some one. Now, police told me that case is in Dubai court and if i have to do any follow up then i should go to Dubai courts.

I am anxious and my apprehension is this that will i get my money back?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

i dont think his being tried by the court will automatically lead to him paying you.
Either he has the money in which case he should have paid you as soon as the police caught him
or he doesnt have the cash

i dont know any landlord who would agree to be tried by a court just to avoid paying back a security deposit


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Just cos he's convicted by the court will not give him your money back. You need to launch a civil case against him once the criminal case has been concluded.


----------

